
Ask HN: How do you manage your resumes? - tyrinwu
While different companies would have different skill sets that they look for, one may have to tailor multiple resumes. What is your way of do this? Any tools you use?<p>I currently use multiple folders of latex source files.
======
PaulHoule
I write them in restructuredText, then I run them through pandoc and can take
several routes from there to PDF.

My standard resume gets me calls, but if I feel the need to personalize it, I
will probably do it with Sphinx.

------
dozzie
I have just one template and I fill it from a list of all things I did
professionally (projects, tasks, achievements, important events).

